# Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??



## Koi_Freund (20. Dez. 2010)

HaLLo Liebe Leute 

So ich hab seit letzter woche einen fixen Plan wie ich meinen Tonnenfilter bauen werde,aber ist mein vorhaben richtig durchgedacht??

1.12 000L.h Pumpe

2. TMC 25 Watt TL

3.Compactsieve 2

4.500L Tonne(63mm kugelhahn Schmutzablass)(80cm Hoch),unten bürsten,(40x15cm),matten grob 10cm dick,matten mittel 10cm dick,matten fein 10cm dick !!

5.200L Tonne(63mm kugelhahn Schmutzablass) mit 20L.Aqualacy,20L Crstalmax,20L Glafoam !(Genügt das für 200L? )

So werde ich es machen oder würdet ihr was verändern??
Sollte für 8 000L Genügen oder ?

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Totto (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Moin Mathias,

ein kleiner Tipp, nimm nicht 10cm starke Matten sondern 3cm starke im Wellenprofil, ich habe auch letztes Jahr umgestellt, da sich die dünneren Matten leichter reinigen lassen!!!

Viele Grüsse aus dem Hohen Norden1

Totto


----------



## scholzi (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Hallo Mathias und Totto
@Mathias 
mach doch mal kurz ne Skizze mit Verrohrung Schmutzablässen Medienauflagen und co.
da kann man besser Hilfestellung geben oder evtl Fehler erkennen...
Besitzt du schon Medien oder musst du noch alles kaufen?


----------



## Koi_Freund (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

ja ich hab schon alles ausser verrohrung,matten,medien und bürsten !

Okee ich werde mir das mit den 3cm starken matten durch den kopf gehen lassen !


----------



## Totto (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

mach das mal, die haben nur auf einer Seite ein Wellenprofil und haben das Maß 100x50x3 cm, gibt es bei e..... . Spätestens bei der ersten Reinigung der 10cm Matten weisst Du was ich meine-


----------



## scholzi (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Hi Mathias
ich würde die letzte Kammer nur mit __ Hel-X ruhend bestücken!
1.CrystalMax ist zu teuer und hat nur Anfangs ne super Eignung, aber lass das mal 1 Jahre alt sein!
2.Glafoam ist zu teuer und wird sich schnell zusetzen! Auch das Reinigen wird sehr schlecht bis garnicht möglich sein! (die gemahlenen Austernschalen kannst du in Form von Muschelgrit in den Filter bringen) 
3.Aqualacy kenne ich nicht, google spuckt da nur Frauenfummel aus...


----------



## Mariorö (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Hallo Mathias,
ich würde auch auf die Bürsten verzichten. Du hast doch mit dem Compacsieve schon einen Vorfilter.
Die besiedelbare Oberfläche der Bürsten ist auch sehr gering. Meine Meinung- Matten und Helix reichen hier völlig.
Mario


----------



## Koi_Freund (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

ja was soll ich sonst in die 500L tonne geben??

Vieleicht untern filterwürfel und oben filtermatten??

@Scholzi

Ja was heißt __ hel-x ruhend ,wie kann ich das machen das die ruhig sind??
Sind das die Weißen kugeln?

Ich war schon die ganze zeit am überlegen ob ich nicht hel-x nehme,die weißen kugeln halt !


----------



## Koi_Freund (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Das is das __ Hel-x oder ??
soll ich mir für meine 200L tonne 100L hel-x kaufen oder mehr ??

http://www.kois.de/de/Filtermaterial/Helix-Biocarrier-Filtermedium


----------



## Koi_Freund (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Sorry für 3fach post !

So da is eine skizze,ja gut is die nich aber naja,nur wie soll das gehen mit der verrohrung??

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/1027/teich.jpg


Also das wasser fließt durch TMC und SIFI und dann in de 500L tonne,da wird das wasser mit einem rohr zum boden der tonne geführt,also das wasser drückt von unten nach oben !
Nur auf dem rohr zwischen der 500L tonne und dem SIFI ist ja kein druck drauf,wie soll dann bitte die tonne voll werden das staut ja irgendwan mal und der SIFI geht über,auch wenn er über der 500L tonne steht oder ??


----------



## Digicat (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Servus Mathias

Lies Dir mal dieses durch ...

Und auch 

Dieses Thema ......


----------



## Andi1104 (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Hallo.

Nein nach deiner Zeichnung funkt das schon, das Wasser läuft dir icht über.
Du mußt nur schauen das der Rohrdurchmesser nicht zu klein ist damit das ganze Wasser auch wieder abfließen kann.

MfG


----------



## Koi_Freund (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Rohrdurchmesser is 50mm!

Das letzte rohr ist 70mm das dann wieder zurück zum teich geht !!

Dankeschön


----------



## scholzi (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Hi...


> Ja was heißt __ hel-x ruhend ,wie kann ich das machen das die ruhig sind??


es gibt direkt ruhendes, es ist schwerer und bleibt unten liegen!


> Das is das Hel-x oder ??


 und hier noch ne Quelle http://hel-x.eu/cms/front_content.php?idcat=57&lang=1


> So da is eine skizze,ja gut is die nich aber naja,nur wie soll das gehen mit der verrohrung??


was mir aufgefallen ist...!
1. die Medienauflage fehlt!Das ist ein Zwischenboden wo sich Schmodder ansammeln kann und die Medien aufliegen!
2. finde ich den Eingang zu tief, damit wirbelst eben den sich ansammelden Schmodder auf. Am besten direkt über Medienauflage einleiten und wenn du gut bist mit einem geschlitzen Rohr, dann hast eine bessere Durchströmung der Medien.Etwa so + geschlitztem Rohr https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1257&pictureid=12581
3.die Verrohrung würde ich nach außen verlagern!Wenn du Matten verbauen möchtest musst du sie um das Rohr herum verlegen und das ist sehr sehr bescheiden!(und zum Reinigen erst)
4.bau alles in DN 100/110 da bist du auf der sicheren Seite und kosten tut es auch nicht viel mehr!


----------



## Koi_Freund (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Medienauflagen hab ich,die sind ca.15cm vom boden entfernt.ich hab schon daran gedacht,nur ich weiß nicht was ich als medienauflage nehmen soll??

PS:Hab ich zum einzeichnen vergessen !!

Nur ich hab ein großes problem,mein vater hatt noch extrem viel 50mm pvc rohre rumliegen,die würd ich gerne nehmen,was könnte eigentlich passieren wenn der durchmesser zu klein ist??

Wenn ich jetzt meine 200L Tonne mit __ hel-x befülle wieviel brauche ich dann?? 200Liter oder weniger??
Was is besser wenn ich ruhend oder bewegendes hel-x mach??
Was is da überhaupt der unterschied wegen bewegt und ruhig??

Wenn ich meine rohre von aussen zuführe,wie bekomm ich dann alles dicht??Silikon??


----------



## scholzi (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*



> Medienauflagen hab ich,die sind ca.15cm vom boden entfernt.ich hab schon daran gedacht,nur ich weiß nicht was ich als medienauflage nehmen soll


 Lichtstegplatten wie zB http://koi-discount.de/lichtstegplatte-1248x624x13mm.html mit einer Rasterung von 13mm damit das __ Hel-X nicht durch macht!(also 14mm Helx kaufen oder ne engere Lichtstegplatte)


> was könnte eigentlich passieren wenn der durchmesser zu klein ist??


die Tonnen laufen über und dein Teich wird leer gepumpt....gib das Geld für 100er aus


> Wenn ich jetzt meine 200L Tonne mit hel-x befülle wieviel brauche ich dann?? 200Liter oder weniger??


100 reichen du kannst die Tonne ja eh nicht randvoll machen und die Medienauflage nimmt auch platz weg


> Was is besser wenn ich ruhend oder bewegendes hel-x mach??
> Was is da überhaupt der unterschied wegen bewegt und ruhig??


bewegtes hat nur einen Vorteil-----es reinigt sich selbst, dafür hält es keine Schwebteilchen zurück!
(ruhendes lässt sich leicht durch umrühren mit der Hand reinigen)


> Wenn ich meine rohre von aussen zuführe,wie bekomm ich dann alles dicht??Silikon??


das Problem hättest du auch mit innen liegender Verrohrung...
du kannst solch Flansche http://teichpoint.de/teichbau/durchfuehrungen/durchfuehrungen-eco/index.html nehmen und eingedichtet wird mit Innotec oder, im Baumarkt besser zu erhalten FixAll


----------



## Koi_Freund (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Muss ich für alle ein 100er rohr verwenden,auch für die ,die was in die tonne gehen??

__ Hel-x Ruhend werde ich mir besorgen,gibt es da verschiedene??

Also so werd ichs machen jetzt !!

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/8867/tonnenfilter.jpg

Und 100er rohre werde ich warscheindlich auch benützen !
Und schmodderabläufe werden mit 63mm kugelhähnen bestückt !!
Und die rohre in den tonnen werde ich mit schlitzauslässen machen ,aber nur oben das unten der schmodder nicht aufgewirbelt wird !


----------



## scholzi (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*



> Muss ich für alle ein 100er rohr verwenden,auch für die ,die was in die tonne gehen??


ja...du wirst doch jetzt nicht an 5€ sparen wollen....


> __ Hel-x Ruhend werde ich mir besorgen,gibt es da verschiedene??


ja, je kleiner desto mehr Oberfläche...also 9 mm hat auf 1m³ mehr Oberfläche als 17er
14er ist OK (am besten du fragst mal bei Stoer an http://hel-x.eu/cms/front_content.php?idcat=74&lang=1


> Und 100er rohre werde ich warscheindlich auch benützen !





> Und schmodderabläufe werden mit 63mm kugelhähnen bestückt !!





> Und die rohre in den tonnen werde ich mit schlitzauslässen machen ,aber nur oben das unten der schmodder nicht aufgewirbelt wird !


 aber die Schlitze nicht größer wie das Hel-X aber so viel wie Möglich


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Hallo Mathias,
bei Deiner Pumpe würde ich für die Verrohrung ab Auslauf 1. Tonne mich an Scholzis Empfehlung halten. 
Was ich bei Deiner Konstruktion nicht verstehe, ist das Durchströmen eine kleinen nach einer großen Tonne. Wenn schon, dann würde ich umgekehrt vorgehen. Bei der Größe Deiner Pumpe 12 m³/h könnte ich mir gut eine parallele Ansteuerung vorstellen! Es ist nicht von Nachteil, wenn dann durch die 500er Tonne mit dem Schaumstoff weniger fließt als durch die 200er. Mein Vorschlag: hinter Pumpe T-Stück und Zulauf zu Schaumstoff-Tonne, parallel dazu UVC und __ Hel-X. Dann könntest Du viel 50er Material im Zulauf verwenden, von mir auch aus im Ablauf.
Ich will Dir auch meine Baudoku nicht vorenthalten:
Filterbau
kleine Tonnenfilter.
Das Filter funktionierte im ersten Jahr, im Schacht sind aktuell etwa 7°C.


----------



## scholzi (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Hi Rolf
er hat doch zuerst die 500er Tonne und dann die 200er und vorweg kommt ein Compactsieve 2....
wenn dann könnte man erst nach dem Sieve splitten...!
oder hab ich jetzt fas falsch verstanden


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Hallo Robert,
das habe ich in der Eile überlesen!  Damit muss wohl alles Wasser durch die UV-Lampe... .
Mir bleibt die eine Frage: wozu noch eine 200er Tonne __ Hel-X nach der 500er mit Filterschwamm? Wenn die Tonne vorab nicht zu stark drosselt, dann "rauscht" das Wasser in gerade einer Minute durch das Hel-X. Wäre eine umgekehrte Anordnung nicht besser?
Mir kommt das Filtervolumen für die geplante Durchflussmenge ein wenig knapp vor, es sei denn, ein "Filtergraben", Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter ist noch in Planung? Oder ich würde an der Pumpenleistung drehen...


----------



## scholzi (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Hi Rolf...


> Mir kommt das Filtervolumen für die geplante Durchflussmenge ein wenig knapp vor


Ich denke mal das da keine 12000 anliegen werden!
wenn ich mit über 1m Höhenunterschied rechne, kommen da nicht mehr als 8000 Liter raus!
Aber gut, man könnte ja nach dem Sieve einen regelbaren Bypass direkt in den Teich einrichten oder noch besser..deine Idee, in den Pflanzenfilter!
rein theoretisch reicht __ Hel-x zu und man bräuchte keine Filtermatten aber darüber streiten die Götter...


----------



## Christine (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Filterbau !Mache ich es richtig ??*

Matthias setzt seinen Filterbau hier fort: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30000


----------

